# SA Police Clearance Speed up Process



## inspire77 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello Everyone.

Sometime last week, I applied for a SA police clearance, I submitted the forms and receipt directly at the CRC office in Pretoria. BUT I urgently need these document in order to submit my application at the VFS office before current visa expires.

Does anyone know who might be able to help me speed up the process. I am willing to pay.

Please help, someone help


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

inspire77 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Sometime last week, I applied for a SA police clearance, I submitted the forms and receipt directly at the CRC office in Pretoria. BUT I urgently need these document in order to submit my application at the VFS office before current visa expires.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you need it urgently I would look at paying a company. PCC takes forever. Well it did when we applied for one. Unless processing times have speed up any.

Here are a few companies that assist with this:

Bunny Hop Document Services - Homepage
Docassist How To Get A Police Clearance Certificate? Police Clearance Certificate Form
Police Clearance Application - Apply for Police Clearance


----------



## inspire77 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you very much,

I will check them out!


----------



## bridgit (Jan 15, 2015)

The timelines that these companies give are even longer than the period you will wait if you just wait it out. Apparently the police are quite faster these days especially for you who eliminated the need for posting. I applied for mine this year and it was finalised within 2 weeks only, no palm greasing no intermediary and some of the companies say 15 days so it would be cheaper to just wait. All the best!


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

I got mine after a long time but I found out a way, I tried calling them again and again, they told me it was made and was posted to me but i never got it, I tried calling them again and again then one lady told me that it is ready but you have to pick it up it would be fast for me, so we called a courier service gave them address and they took it for us within a week , I think if you can go there physically you can even get it more faster. 
here is the official link stating almost the same story as my experience . 
Police Clearance Certificate | Services | SAPS (South African Police Service)

and this is the address where I found it very quick , 
The Head of the South African Criminal Record Centre
(For attention: Police Clearance Certificates)
Bothongo Plaza West
CRC Client Service Centre
1st Floor, Room 14 
271 Frances Baard Street
PRETORIA.


----------



## hilrap (Jul 31, 2014)

If you submitted directly at the Criminal Record Center in Pretoria, it should not take longer than two weeks. We did ours in April. Good luck!


----------



## inspire77 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone.

I got sms last week that my application has been received.

And, reading through all the comments here, I think its safe to wait a bit more days and see what turns up considering its now more than a week since I submitted.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

My wife and I are planning to apply for a Police Clearance and hand it in directly at the Criminal Record Center in Pretoria, and then collect it via courier service when its ready.

Can someone tell me exactly where to go? Is it the same address as :
The Head of the South African Criminal Record Centre
(For attention: Police Clearance Certificates)
Bothongo Plaza West
CRC Client Service Centre
1st Floor, Room 14 
271 Frances Baard Street
PRETORIA.

Is it internally sign posted to where I need to deliver the application?

Also, is there a long queue and a best time to go?


----------



## hilrap (Jul 31, 2014)

Spiggles said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My wife and I are planning to apply for a Police Clearance and hand it in directly at the Criminal Record Center in Pretoria, and then collect it via courier service when its ready.
> 
> ...


Yes, the address is correct. Best time to go is on weekends or at night. Also less traffic in Pretoria CBD... 

Not sure on the conditions for collection through a courier services though. 

Good luck!


----------



## Brightmur (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello Inspire77, did you get yo PCC yet , if so how long did it take from day of submission ?


----------



## inspire77 (Jun 24, 2015)

I am yet to receive it. I have no doubt it would be ready anytime soon. It only shows 25th June receive date.


----------



## inspire77 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi everyone.

I finally picked up my SA Police Clearance certificate this morning.
I received sms that it's been finalized, and I went to the CRC in Pretoria in the afternoon and collected it.

So, its safe to say it takes approximately one month( 15-17 working days).

Thanks for all the advise and comments.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

inspire77 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I finally picked up my SA Police Clearance certificate this morning.
> I received sms that it's been finalized, and I went to the CRC in Pretoria in the afternoon and collected it.
> ...



Hi inspire77,

Can you please tell me how did you arrange to get an SMS?
My wife and I went to fill out an application for PC, and we were told that they do not SMS, just online.
We are planning to go to CRC in Pretoria next week to submit directly.


----------



## inspire77 (Jun 24, 2015)

Spiggles said:


> Hi inspire77,
> 
> Can you please tell me how did you arrange to get an SMS?
> My wife and I went to fill out an application for PC, and we were told that they do not SMS, just online.
> We are planning to go to CRC in Pretoria next week to submit directly.




I would advise you head directly to the CRC in Pretoria. Once you submit the fingerprint forms, copy of id and receipt showing payment, they would issue you with a receipt/acknowledgment of submission (I suppose) couple of days later, you will receive sms notification informing you your application has been received. The sms you would receive would be one stating your application has been finalized and its ready for collection at CRC.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

inspire77 said:


> I would advise you head directly to the CRC in Pretoria. Once you submit the fingerprint forms, copy of id and receipt showing payment, they would issue you with a receipt/acknowledgment of submission (I suppose) couple of days later, you will receive sms notification informing you your application has been received. The sms you would receive would be one stating your application has been finalized and its ready for collection at CRC.


Hi inspire77,

Thanks for your answer.
Unfortunately, there was nowhere that I can write a phone number on the application form


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

hi Spiggles,

When you submit they will ask for a contact number from you


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

joe117 said:


> hi Spiggles,
> 
> When you submit they will ask for a contact number from you


Hi joe117,

Thanks for your advise.
Do you mean, if I submitted directly at CRC?
So am I understanding correctly - there was nowhere on the application form to write a phone number, but when I submit at CRC, they will take my number?


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

hi

I do not remember if there is a section where you put your phone number on the form , but I know for sure that anyone who walks into CRC will be requested to write their phone number.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

joe117 said:


> hi
> 
> I do not remember if there is a section where you put your phone number on the form , but I know for sure that anyone who walks into CRC will be requested to write their phone number.


Hi joe117,

That's a good news! 
There was one form that we wrote a phone number, but local police officer kept the form for their record.
Thank you very much for your input!


----------



## inspire77 (Jun 24, 2015)

Actually, all you need to do is to write your contact number on the fingerprint form itself.

And that would be all!


----------



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi just to let you know we applied for Police Clearance on 24 June and we received an sms on 23 July. Collected it today in Pta.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

dave smythe said:


> Hi just to let you know we applied for Police Clearance on 24 June and we received an sms on 23 July. Collected it today in Pta.


Hi dave smythe,

That's great news that it was so quick! 
Did you receive any SMS to acknowledge the receipt when you submitted ?
If so, how long did it take since the submission? 

We have submitted on Monday but received no SMS yet.


----------



## fellowzimbo (Jul 29, 2015)

How does one get a police clearance certificate?


----------



## fellowzimbo (Jul 29, 2015)

are they open all night long and all weekend as well?


----------



## Kendrakonadu (Aug 16, 2014)

hi does anyone know if one can collect the police clearance from CRC at Pretoria on weekends such as saturday when it is finalized.

thanks


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

My Police clearance was finalised today, it was registered 19/1/2016, finalised 17/02/2016!!

Shocked and relieved as I'm going to the Uk with it in 2 weeks!


----------



## Andrew7 (Sep 17, 2020)

inspire77 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Sometime last week, I applied for a SA police clearance, I submitted the forms and receipt directly at the CRC office in Pretoria. BUT I urgently need these document in order to submit my application at the VFS office before current visa expires.
> 
> ...


Hi inspire77,

Even if you submit your documents directly at the CRC office in Pretoria the process normally takes a few days, but as we all know it can turn into weeks or months! I work at a travel agency and many of our clients need police clearance certificates depending on where they are traveling to. 

For many years we have been using a company called Police Clear and they have always been able to expedite the whole Police Clearance Certificate process. You can find there contact information on their website .I’m sure they will be able to assist you.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

If you are applying at VFS in South Africa u dont need an SA police clearance. THey take your finger prints and do a criminal check there at VFS


----------

